# Is this Algae or Plant Deficiency?



## hypersushi (Jun 6, 2005)

These pics suggests to me its algae but I have an amazon sword and apogenoton crispus that keeps having melting leaves and I don't know what is causing this.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It is a lot easier to guess what the problem is if we know your tank size, lighting wattage and type, fertilizing method, CO2 method and amount, etc.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Your pictures show algae, and I don't see any signs of deficiency in the plants.


----------

